# AM Details Open Day - 30 Nov



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone heading up from Aberdeen for this?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Lone Par.

Thanks for this forgot completely about posting it on DW.

For any one that uses the Facebooks
https://www.facebook.com/events/175834849272527/?ref_dashboard_filter=calendar

We are having an open day. a few demonstrations on how we do the wash process. Also some Glaze , Seal and Wax application tips.

Not only this but we have the Silent auction and Raffle

Some prizes up for grabs. All in aid of Archie Foundation - Making the difference for sick children in the north of scotland.

Bonnet / Roof Wrap - Designed Signs and Graphics
Engine ECU Remap Via OBD Port - WRTuning
Alloy Wheels Powder coated - Total Trax Lossiemouth
AMDetails Winter Protection

Various prizes from - Team Beard - Status Error - Johnstons of Elgin - Bijou Elgin - Ally Saville Personal Trainer.

And Many more

Hope to see some of you there.

Alan


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

A MASSIVE Thank you to everyone who attended and either got raffle tickets or placed a bid in our Silent Auction.

We raised an amazing £1273.38

Thank you!

Alan


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AMDetails said:


> A MASSIVE Thank you to everyone who attended and either got raffle tickets or placed a bid in our Silent Auction.
> 
> We raised an amazing £1273.38
> 
> ...


Well done Alan that's a fantastic total:thumb:


----------

